# Any cheap dirt disposal recommendations?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Craigslist.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you deliver, drop it off here....

DM


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

I could use a a couple little loads(S-10 sized) Where are you?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Put a sign in the yard that you have free fill dirt. Good topsoil with debris.

It will be gone in seconds.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I've always thought that dirt is the neatest thing; people walk on it, kick it, throw it away, despise it, are frowned on for not washing it off, you name it, yet few commodities hold their value as well. Those who have too much pay others to get rid of it, and and those who don't have enough pay others to bring them more. Heck, sometimes the dirt only has to be loaded and unloaded one time, in order to double in value; a person on one end happily pays to see the dirt go away, and a person on the other end happily pays to watch that same dirt be dumped in their yard. Pretty amazing stuff. (But then, nobody has ever accused me of being too bright either.)


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

You have a dirty mind Dexterll!


----------



## dstep14 (Apr 15, 2011)

mickey cassiba said:


> I could use a a couple little loads(S-10 sized) Where are you?


East County San Diego


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Be aware that with rolloff bins you are limited by weight as well as by volume of material.

There must be folks out there who need extra fill to regrade their yards and reduce basement flooding problems from water pooling up at or near the foundation.


----------

